# purging



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

purging (blowing out through the cigar to clear built up gasses, tars, etc., to prevent added harshness), I notice I am doing it approximately 2-3 times per cigar. I have decided it also helps when I reach the last 1/3 of a cigar. Clipping a little more of the end if able too also helps.
I always purge after the initial light up, occassionaly in the middle if the flavor turns. Really seems to help towards the end if the smoke turns harsh or hot.

I like to do it with the lighter lit and hold the foot of the cigar just above the flame and watch the light show as I blow the gases out the end of the cigar. Really cool looking in a dark room! My brother and I were smoking a couple of Punch DCs last night (thanks Mike), and with about 3 inches to go mine was turning harsh. Purged the DC and damn what a ball of flame came out the end for about 5 or 6 seconds, scared the hell out of my brother!  :r This eliminated the harshness and cooled the smoke all the way to the nub.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I usually end up purging at least 2 times when I smoke a cigar. I will usually put a lighter to the end as well, and continue purging until the flame extinguishes.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Hey okie2,

Did you learn that technique from Dale Scott's book on cigars?
[That's where I first heard of it].
I do it quite often, especially if I'm re-lighting a cigar that I laid down for a while. Yeah, gotta agree w/ you, the flame you get when you're purging cn be a sight . . . especially attention grabbing if you're in a large public place like a lounge or club. Yet it sure cn make a difference in how a cigar continues to smoke.

MoTheMan


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i recently started purging my cigars and it definately helps imho. I find that in the 2nd half that purging can really clean up and clarify the flavors, as well as even cool down the smoke.


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Hey Mo,

Someone showed it to me a few years ago at the Sweetbriar Smokeshop in Columbus,Ga. This was the first time I tried it with a DC....mostly I smoke TPCs to Corona Gordas.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

This is something new to me ,,, I will give it a try............



Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## one90proof (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow, this is great! After reading this thread a couple of days ago I gave purging a try. It sure does help eliminate harshness towards the end of the cigar. The ball of flame is cool too!


----------



## shortsmoke (Dec 6, 2003)

lol..I have done this for quite awhile but never inthe dark. Now I know how to scare the hell outta my wife!


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

me too, never heard about this and sure enough, got down to the bitter half of one of my favorites, put a purgin on it and it was as good as new. Why hasn't anyone told me about this before!?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i read this topic before i registered... haven't tried it yet, battling a severe cold, but i will.

i noticed that when i purged without lighting, the smell was aweful... can't wait to try that when i head back to germany (where there are no CIGAR restricted areas).

i must also add that when i re-light a non-cuban, the taste is horrid, but a cuban just tastes the same...


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah I've never used a lighter when I purge my cigars. I will try it when I smoke my next cuban. Probly on New Years over at IHTs house. Save mine for special occasions since I don't have enough built up yet for everyday. But I will with a few more trips to Germany.

u


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 31, 2003)

I've always purged to cool mine off, because I smoke like a train... I just tried the lighter trick. Cool.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok...so what exactly does the lighter do for the purge? I've been thinking about this and I can't figure out the use of the light. Besides looking really cool.


u


----------



## one90proof (Dec 26, 2003)

I think the lighter just makes it more fun. I would not imagine that it makes any real difference whether you use one or not while purging. The important thing, I would guess, is just to discharge the gasses that may have built up inside the cigar and to lower the internal temperature. 

Of course, I am a total newbie to all this so someone please correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah thats sort of what I thought. But you never know. Thanks for answering my question one90proof.

u


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Without getting into the "paralysis of analysis" Lets revert to the "kiss principal".

using the lighter: when the flame stops you are out of gas.

Not using the lighter: how do you know when all the gas is expended?

PCs run out of gas quicker than DCs.

Overall effect on a better smoke: who knows.
----------------------------------------
Lets move on to a more significant subject!!

Does farting in your humidor really improve the barnyard aroma, or does it cause another problem with an excess of gas being absorbed by the cigars and hence more purging?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*RE: Purging*

First heard about purging a cigar, when relighting, it from a friend of mine, Dale Scott. He wrote a book, back in 1994, "How to Select & Enjoy Premium Cigars. Met him through a small cigar selection of the month club that he ran. Got to be friends and even hung out with him when I went out to visit friends in San Diego a few years back (he was semi-retired and living in SanDiego at the time). Have used the technique many times since to re-start a cigar that's gone out.

Now, if anybody knows Dale or is in contact with him, please let me know. Last I know he had decided to fully retire and go live in Costa Rica for a few years. Last I had been in touch with him was early 2001 right before my computer system totally crashed (where I lost all my e-mail addresses) followed by a couple of months later when my ISP suddenly changed on me through a merger. Anyhow, if anyone knows Dale Scott, he's a true stogie lover and one of the oldest herfs around (something like 35 years worth -- yes, he even rememberrs the days of smoking pre-Castros), say Hi to him for me.

MoTheMan


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Hey Mo,

Found this website about Dale Scott. A little ways down on the right hand side there is an e-mail contact to him. I don't know if its still valid but it would be worth a shot.

Good Luck!!

http://www.lioncrest.com/cigar.resource/


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for the help on this Okie2 but last time I tried this e-mail address I got a bounceback. Oh well, good friends always have a way of re-surfacing. Still, Dale gets some credit from me for having introduced me to the (flammable) art of purging several years ago. [Good topic BTW]

MoTheMan


----------

